# Women attracted to males w/muscles & money



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Is that a surprise to anyone, but a fem-Nazi? I was in the crowd for a speaker a few years ago at the Minneapolis VA who talked about the female tendency to seek to "marry up," while males tended to marry down or marry a financial equal. I laughed the whole time, as the crowd (a majority of liberal women) were silent with "hate you" scowls on their faces. Lol. The guy was never invited back again. 
No bashing by me, but the fem-Nazis and lefties can not change human nature.



> A study at Coventry and Aberystwyth universities in the United Kingdom, published in Feminist Media Studies in August drew a completely unremarkable conclusion; women (and gay men) are attracted to men with muscles and money.
> 
> That this has been true throughout human history appears to have escaped the feminist researchers. And therein lies the real story. The feminists believe that women should be attracted to emotionally engaged men who may be awkward around women but exhibit the politically correct attitude.


Study: Women are attracted to white males with muscles and money


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I wonder how much time and money was wasted on a study that everyone already knows the outcome too.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Muscles and money, huh? So how did Charlie Manson get all those women to be his slaves.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Muscles and money, huh? So how did Charlie Manson get all those women to be his slaves.


Drugs.....Give the mentally ill and lonely souls drugs and bingo.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

So, let me get this straight. The weaker sex, the one who bears the children, prefer men who appear to be able to protect and provide for the family? Never saw that coming!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

It's not necessarily muscle and money. Women are biologically inclined to seek a mate that can provide for them and keep them secure (presumably children too). So if a turnip and a unicycle could protect and provide women would be attracted to mates with turnips and unicycles. 

Good thing for me I have muscles, money, turnips and a unicycle. Not to mention rugged good looks. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> It's not necessarily muscle and money. Women are biologically inclined to seek a mate that can provide for them and keep them secure (presumably children too). So if a turnip and a unicycle could protect and provide women would be attracted to mates with turnips and unicycles.
> 
> Good thing for me I have muscles, money, turnips and a unicycle. Not to mention rugged good looks.


This subject seems fertile ground for next weeks podcast, guys. It has everything: sex, money, and unicycles. It worked for Ed Sullivan.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Women don't love me for my muscles or money. They love my big gun.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No secret lot of women want their bad boy. Of course once they find one it goers down hill from there. Lot of women don't want the metro sexual, they have little to offer as a life partner. Same as many men dom't want needy women. That is why I fell for a Marine I could not have found a better partner. After 42 years I think she feels the same.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Human nature never changes .... I don't care what the progressives think.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Human nature never changes .... I don't care what the progressives think.


Yep. The ancient Romans had the same desires as us. Gladiators and gold.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

TG said:


> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


"Do you think I'm funny? What, funny like clown funny? Am I here to amuse you?"


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I definitely chose a man with muscles and a decent job (I made $$$ too) to start a family with... if I would have to choose again now, at age 41.. hmm I’d choose a giant ******* with all kinds of skills (rather than job) to make me happy :vs_laugh:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> "Do you think I'm funny? What, funny like clown funny? Am I here to amuse you?"


Wasn't directed at you


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> I definitely chose a man with muscles and a decent job (I made $$$ too) to start a family with... if I would have to choose again now, at age 41.. hmm I'd choose a giant ******* with all kinds of skills (rather than job) to make me happy :vs_laugh:


Aw shucks Ma'am :vs_cool:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

TG said:


> Wasn't directed at you


It was a joke @TG . It's from a movie called "Goodfellows". I wasn't being a smartass.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> "Do you think I'm funny? What, funny like clown funny? Am I here to amuse you?"


It's okay buddy, I got it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, I have the muscle part, although my wife insists it's between my ears on occasion. :vs_smirk: Money? I am still looking for that woman who will take care of me in the manner in which I want to be accustomed. :devil:


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

My wife and I are both self sufficient, we are together because we want to be, not because have to, and she a better shot with her AR then I am.....I’m not worried about my six....I rule the roost, she rules the rooster.....I love that woman.......honey, will you make me a sandwich?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> It was a joke @TG . It's from a movie called "Goodfellows". I wasn't being a smartass.


Great scene.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

DUH? They needed a study for that? Mental midgets one and all. Liberalism always attempts to defy realty and as a result always fails to achieve its stated purpose.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I thought it was a big dork that attracted women.at least,that was my case.:vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Well, whduthunk?
I married my wife because she was self sufficient, smart as a whip (well she married me), and made decent money..
Now she is headed to make much more money, and well, I am not as needed anymore.. So, I will become more self sufficient as she goes forth in pursuing her career and wealth...
She married me because I was her rock.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Tom likes to joke he married me for my money. 
I tell him that's okay, 'cause I married him for his _really big_...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
mountain.
:vs_love:


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

What? Women don’t like big pot bellies keeping them warm at night? Rubbish... A face that won’t crack a mirror, intelligence, passion for success, making them laugh, not a lazy ass with household chores, having actual conversations, keep it interesting. That’s the key.

Money attracts the bad ones imo. Of course you should be able to provide for children, but if lots of money is a critical reason for the interest then that relationship will not be healthy.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Tom likes to joke he married me for my money.
> I tell him that's okay, 'cause I married him for his _really big_...
> .
> .
> ...


He has a really big nose and ears?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> Tom likes to joke he married me for my money.
> I tell him that's okay, 'cause I married him for his _really big_...
> .
> .
> ...





rstanek said:


> He has a really big nose and ears?


I know Tom, he's not to bad a feller for a guy with a big ...... mountain.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> What? Women don't like big pot bellies keeping them warm at night? Rubbish... A face that won't crack a mirror, intelligence, passion for success, making them laugh, not a lazy ass with household chores, having actual conversations, keep it interesting. That's the key.
> 
> Money attracts the bad ones imo. Of course you should be able to provide for children, but if lots of money is a critical reason for the interest then that relationship will not be healthy.


Keeping it interesting! That's where the three legged squirrel, marbles, whipped cream, and ceiling fan comes in. :devil:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> I know Tom, he's not to bad a feller for a guy with a big ...... mountain.
> 
> View attachment 61177


LOLOL

Hmmmm....You can keep the ears, but that nose gives me an idea or two...:vs_smile:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Hmmmm....You can keep the ears, but that nose gives me an idea or two...:vs_smile:


Now Dear, aint ya gonna need something to hold on to? :devil:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Hmmmm....You can keep the ears, but that nose gives me an idea or two...:vs_smile:


hahaha


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Now Dear, aint ya gonna need something to hold on to?


Deleted, too raunchy


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

My husband didn't even have a real job when we were married and I didn't marry him for his muscles. Somehow everthing has worked out fine by the grace of God.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

My wife likes me fat and ugly so she has no competition from other women.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

_I'm in great shape....round is considered the perfect shape...so I'm in perfect shape._


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I married up. Way up.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I married well out of my league both in brains and beauty. Shit happens.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I married well out of my league both in brains and beauty. Shit happens.


Me too


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> My wife likes me fat and ugly so she has no competition from other women.


 We have met and I agree she really does like him.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Keeping it interesting! That's where the three legged squirrel, marbles, whipped cream, and ceiling fan comes in. :devil:


Hey man you gotta keep em on their toes or else someone else will.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

What is 6" long has a real big head and *all the women want?
*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.The new $100 bills!


----------

